# Three Mile Bridge



## yddlhhd (Jan 5, 2012)

I have not seen any reports lately on the 3 Mile bridge. Is it still open for fishing?


----------



## brian32514 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes .. its open .. havnt fished there in a while ,


----------

